# Home Inspection



## Gator-1

I am in the processing of buying a home and was quoted $338 as the base quote- This seems high to me but wanted to ask anyone if they have recently had one or could recommend someone cheaper?


----------



## Firefishvideo

I Don't know of anyone cheaper, maybe someone else can hook you up there, but having been in the renovation/construction business for some time, I have looked into the home inspection side of things. Turns out, that there is quite a bit of work and overhead to being a GOOD inspector. Between liscencing, insurance, ect, and the time it takes to do the inspection, and write up the reports....$400 (which is about the norm) does not stretch that far.
Secondly....This is the one part of the closing process that the money is definately not wasted. A GOOD inspection can turn up things that as a buyer/or seller can avoid delays in the closing process, and can leverage the price in your direction.
As a buyer, If the inspector says that the hotwater heater is shot, you could ask the seller for a credit for the work required....giving you a couple thousand dollars in your pocket at closing....well worth the $400 spent. Of course it could be more....Roof, plumbing problems...ect.
Anyway....good luck, hope all goes well!


----------



## FrankwT

Good price


----------



## ?MEGA

good price


----------



## Deeplines

NFCU just took out $450 for my inspection. I would prefer a shitty inspector to do my house once I am doing a refi but if I was buying a house I would prefer a though inspector as stated above.

Prices may have dropped once that many houses are UP for sale and not Selling. Watch them do the inspection. Make sure they get up in the attic and all that.


----------



## Gator-1

Thanks fellas- yes, after thinking about it- I will spend the money in exhange for a good inspection.


----------



## kelly1

I use to do them several years ago. Included a free IR (Infrared)inspection with it. Make sure they are licensed, insured with (Errors and Omissions) and certified by ASHI or one of those other certification organizations. 3-400 is a good average price. Some can be much higher depending on the size of the home


----------



## Deeplines

kelly1 said:


> I use to do them several years ago. Included a free IR (Infrared)inspection with it. Make sure they are licensed, insured with (Errors and Omissions) and certified by ASHI or one of those other certification organizations. 3-400 is a good average price. Some can be much higher depending on the size of the home


 
Kelvin brings up a point. I would ask them to do the Thermal thing also. That can save you a TON of money during the winter.:thumbsup:


----------



## vtgoat

Can anyone recommend a good home inspector in Pensacola? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## jaksprat

Greg Sims. Simsinspections.com. Was very pleased with him.


----------



## Hired Hand

Give Jim Ellis a call.
Ellis home inspections.
The best inspector for the buyer by far. If its wrong or needs attention he will catch it.


----------



## brasshog

*Specialty Home Inspections*

Prices vary depending on your location (distance inpsector has to drive), size of your house, and the qaulity of your inspector (get what you pay for usually). Each inspector charges a different amount although there's an "average". Also, even though the chances are slim it doesn't hurt to ask if there are any discounts. For example I offer discounts to active duty military, law enforcement, PFF Members, and first responders. In the inspection business there are never any "guarantees" that are worth a hoot so it would be advisable to make sure that your inspector is FULLY insured to include E&O (Errors &Omissions) and Limited Liability (state minimum of $300k) for your protection. Most inspectors do not carry E&O due to the cost and some "gaurentee" their work meaning that they will pay out of pocket if it applies.

Make sure that your inspector meets the new Florida requirements:

1) Has 120+ hours verifiable training through a florida approved course
2) Has had a background check and been fingerprinted
3) Carries the state minimum $300,000 General Liability Insurance
4) Passed the National Home Inspectors Exam
5) Is a Florida Liscensed Home Inspector

John Ellis
Specialty Home Inspections LLC
4109 Polk Ave, Pace Fl 32571
850-791-4994
http://specialtyhomeinspections.biz


----------



## a

greg simms.


----------



## TURTLE

*Talk to James or " BULLSHARK " *


----------



## Bullshark

TURTLE said:


> *Talk to James or " BULLSHARK " *


I'm in South Florida but thanks Dan. I hear good things about Simms and Wagner. Use this list to choose. The state holds licensed home inspector to a higher standard. Look up the inspector standards of practice so you know what they should be doing. Make sure their reports cover all the standards. $350 to $450 is about the going rate.

https://www.myfloridalicense.com/wl11.asp?mode=2&search=City&SID=&brd=&typ=


----------



## Bullshark

brasshog said:


> Prices vary depending on your location (distance inpsector has to drive), size of your house, and the qaulity of your inspector (get what you pay for usually). Each inspector charges a different amount although there's an "average". Also, even though the chances are slim it doesn't hurt to ask if there are any discounts. For example I offer discounts to active duty military, law enforcement, PFF Members, and first responders. In the inspection business there are never any "guarantees" that are worth a hoot so it would be advisable to make sure that your inspector is FULLY insured to include E&O (Errors &Omissions) and Limited Liability (state minimum of $300k) for your protection. Most inspectors do not carry E&O due to the cost and some "gaurentee" their work meaning that they will pay out of pocket if it applies.
> 
> Make sure that your inspector meets the new Florida requirements:
> 
> 1) Has 120+ hours verifiable training through a florida approved course
> 2) Has had a background check and been fingerprinted
> 3) Carries the state minimum $300,000 General Liability Insurance
> 4) Passed the National Home Inspectors Exam
> 5) Is a Florida Liscensed Home Inspector
> 
> John Ellis
> Specialty Home Inspections LLC
> 4109 Polk Ave, Pace Fl 32571
> 850-791-4994
> http://specialtyhomeinspections.biz


You have to have 1-4 to have #5. One thing we are not required to have is E&O insurance which as a customer you should also check to see if they carry it.


----------



## Jmay

I am a licensed home inspector and owner of Coastal Building Concepts. I would be more than willing to give you a quote for your home. Please give me a call at 207-1399.


----------

